# [/B]03 sentra spec v...Taking out stereo unit (head) Need HELP !



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

:fluffy: :fluffy: How do I take out a head unit stereo from my 03 sentra.... How do I take out the dash panel etc... :waving: :waving: pls..

Thanks alot..


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

chuidui said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: How do I take out a head unit stereo from my 03 sentra.... How do I take out the dash panel etc... :waving: :waving: pls..
> 
> Thanks alot..


does nobody know how? I need to know the same for my 02


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The top dash piece will come out if you simply pull on it. Then you disconnect the emergency flasher harness and the top is off. From there you will see the needed screws. If you cant get anything, I'll rip mine apart again to see if I forgot to tell you anything as it was over a year ago I did it.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

After you get the top taken apart, you will also need to take apart the bottom part in order to remove the radio completely. This is done by pulling off the panel with the sleeve in it. This simply pulls out, no screws hold it in. After this is taken out there are two screws that hold the AC/Heater control face plate in. This plate is mounted to the face of the radio. You will need to remove these screws before you can remove the radio.


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

how do i get the top panel off on an XE? I have no upper storage bin to grab onto.


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

if you have skinny fingers just stick them into the a/c vents, at the bottom, not on the actual vents. Grab hold and pull


----------

